# One More Portrait



## vandecarr (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, give it to me. What about this one?







Thanks, 
Mike V


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 7, 2008)

I wish her shadow wasn't so harsh. Like if it was taken at high noon so she would be almost shadowless in  a big world.


----------

